# 20 Ways You Know You Are Addicted To Vegetable Gardening



## Linda-KitchenTherapy (Dec 27, 2009)

21. Dinner for guests is potato leek soup, with a selection of colorful pickles (cucumber, cauliflower, beet). All from your garden.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Linda,

Yes, you are a vegetable gardening addict! I took a look at your blog. The beets, cauliflower and cucumber pickles looked amazing. Thanks for sharing 

Tee


----------



## Lisa3 (Apr 12, 2011)

My best birthdays are the ones I get to spend in the garden (May birthday girl)!


----------



## Annie_Haven_|_Authentic_Haven_Brand (Apr 12, 2011)

You harvest the by-product from your grass fed livestock and package it so all size garden growers can garden naturally!


----------



## Jacqui_at_FrenchVillageDiaries.com (Apr 12, 2011)

All are very true, especially the one about feeling sorry for non veg gardeners! We currently have a little greenhouse bursting with this years seedlings - 50 plus in the pumpkin/zucchini family and over 100 tomatoes - we are a family of three! I can't wait to get out there every morning and see how they are and yes I do talk to them all!


----------



## Annapet (Apr 12, 2011)

You wait for sunrise so you could start gardening, and even garden in the moonlight.


----------



## Croila (Apr 12, 2011)

You need a new pair of shoes for work. You also need a good few bags of compost and rotted manure from the garden centre plus seeds and plug plants. The shoes can wait ...


----------



## Kim1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Your seasons are divided into:
Planning (winter), manuring beds, garlic, onions, brocolli and seed catalogs
Planting (spring) snow peas, herbs, greens, potatoes
Frenzy (summer) tomatoes, squash, corn, cucumbers and weeding
Harvest (fall) canning, freezing, sharing the harvest
Repeat


----------



## Gerrie (Jun 23, 2012)

You look at the garden before you put the coffeepot on in the morning. In your pajamas. Temperature in the thirties does nothing to deter you.


----------



## Gerrie (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm glad to see you have your priorities straight!


----------



## Jeri_Walker (Apr 12, 2011)

Love it. (except for the Wal-Mart part. Never. Go. There.) I am proud of my addiction and annoy colleagues at work talking about it all the time!


----------

